# NC cold snap-finding a bright side to it all



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Here in lovely NC we have had a cold snap. It started over the weekend. It was high 70's last week then suddenly...EEK...dropped to the 50's and 40 at night! Now I know all the people from the North and all of those West of the Appalachian Mountains are laughing at me right now. I get it! Some of you have already had snow and temps in the 20's but that's because you don't live here . Rain and 50 makes it cold for early October! Soooo... everyone here is sleepy, not 'cause it's cold but because the wood stove is going, and it's dark and rainy. (they are grouchy too! )

I really don't like the cold, or really anything under 70 degrees! 

Here is the upside.... ready.... I get to bake and cook all kinds of yummy stuff  . See, if the oven is on then I stay warm. Family loves mommas cookin'! Cookies will be always baking, last night chicken taco in a pastry shell. MMMM Tonight I start Tortellini soup, too late today but tomorrow STROMBOLI.  I love making stromboli-  the house will smell so good, the bread alone, yum! This weekend maybe some cinnamon sweet bread. The whole house becomes very "happy". 

Sooo, I found the bright side!   Bake, stay warm, get lots of compliments, all my kids tell me how wonderful I am (it's all cuz of the food- I'm not delusional) everybody is happy and relaxed. 

But now the weather is suppose to go back up to the 70's :/ I can't win!!

So what is your favorite food in the cold season????


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 10, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Here in lovely NC we have had a cold snap. It started over the weekend. It was high 70's last week then suddenly...EEK...dropped to the 50's and 40 at night! Now I know all the people from the North and all of those West of the Appalachian Mountains are laughing at me right now. I get it! Some of you have already had snow and temps in the 20's but that's because you don't live here . Rain and 50 makes it cold for early October! Soooo... everyone here is sleepy, not 'cause it's cold but because the wood stove is going, and it's dark and rainy. (they are grouchy too! )
> 
> I really don't like the cold, or really anything under 70 degrees!
> 
> ...


You need to send me some of those recipes! Those sound great. Wish you lived closer so we could pop in for some of that yummy sounding food!

As for the question. I like to be able to make homemade soups and be able to do some crock pot meals (which I need to get out and do some things with). I love to bake though, so almost anything I can bake I do.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

That all sounds wonderful. 
Unfortunately I have been too busy to make all that fun stuff, but hasn't stopped me from EATING it when others make it!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 10, 2012)

Turkey chili dogs! Chicken stew! Slow roasted lamb . We had a cold snap last weekend and I enjoyed the fireplace and wearing my pajamas with feet in them. It was just a practice run though, we're back in shorts now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Roasted lamb sounds so good!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

I was thinking of a pork roast with sour kraut in the crockpot for tomorrow!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 10, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I was thinking of a pork roast with sour kraut in the crockpot for tomorrow!


Goodness that sounds delicious!  I will have to figure out how to do this. Since I'm home all day the crockpot is a great idea.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to use it - they are the best thing ever! It's the best way to make roasts, they always are moist and tender. Plus they cook and you do nothing except smell your house get all yummy 

Last year I got this cookbook at my local TSC - 
http://slow-cooker-cookbook.com/?p=16

It has really upped my creativity with my crockpot. This is the original one, the author has a couple more out now too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my favorite time of the year. Fall and the beginning of Winter. I love the weather, the colors, the smell, the sights, everything!! I like snow (sometimes) I love the jackets, jeans, and hats. haha The food is best in Winter and best of all, my two favorite days of the year. Thanksgiving and Christmas. Both bring me so much joy and happiness.  Oh and did I mention it's football season? Yeah, that too!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2012)

Alice- my mom gave me that cook book a few years back but I've never really used it :/ . Maybe I should pull it out of the cabinet. I only use the crock pot for venison chili, pulled BBQ, and sometimes ribs. No one in my family will eat casseroles (except for one kind) or stews, and only a handful of soups.   I wish I could find some easier meals!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 10, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Alice- my mom gave me that cook book a few years back but I've never really used it :/ . Maybe I should pull it out of the cabinet. I only use the crock pot for venison chili, pulled BBQ, and sometimes ribs. No one in my family will eat casseroles (except for one kind) or stews, and only a handful of soups.   I wish I could find some easier meals!


Goodness I thought my DH was a picky eater since I can't get him to try half the new things I make but sounds like you have it worse at your place.  I love being able to make homemade soups and chili, but it just takes so long. I may have to look into getting that cookbook. I need to find the cookbooks I have from my mom, there are some recipes in them that I used to love to make.

We so need to start a recipe swap thread for fall/winter meals.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 11, 2012)




----------

